# need help with paint & glue



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

hey guys I just started to build a mountain/plateau out of a foam mattress pad ( cut up of course ) and was wondering what I should use for gluing it down and painting it and would the foam hold some plaster so I can seal and shape it??

thanks,,steve a.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone using mattress foam for their mountains?
Blue or pink foam is a much better choice of material!
The soft foam will move and deform at the slightest touch.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You can use foam board chalk as the glue. You will have to put the plaster cloth thick as a mattress pad is only good to hold the plaster until it dries. The mattress pad is a poor chose for permeate support, but will work for plaster support during constriction of the mountain.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

andrew10 said:


> hey guys I just started to build a mountain/plateau out of a foam mattress pad ( cut up of course ) and was wondering what I should use for gluing it down and painting it and would the foam hold some plaster so I can seal and shape it??
> 
> thanks,,steve a.


I like plaster cloth for the initial coat, then add plaster over the top of the plaster cloth.

For my Rock, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314 

I used garbage packing foam I had and newspaper, after it drys you can take the newspaper out. The little rocks that jut out are pieces of carved packing foam with a strip of plaster cloth to hold them in place then some plaster over the base to blend it in.

I never heard of anyone using mattress foam.
What does it look like out of the mattress?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Just use plaster cloth and put a good layer of plaster over the cloth someone on here had some plaster cloth for sell at a good deal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

lears2005 said:


> Just use plaster cloth and put a good layer of plaster over the cloth someone on here had some plaster cloth for sell at a good deal.


That sold.

Plaster cloth is a bit pricy but I like what you can do with it.
Then plaster over the top of it, instead of more cloth it will save you some money on the cloth, A thin coat is all you need over the top.
Plaster cloth has 2 sides most of the time one side will have more plaster on it place that side up and smooth it out after applying it. Then plaster over the top while it is still wet. Don't soak the cloth too long either.

I use this seller ( rickatford ) on e bay, it looks like his prices went up some.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...25252526amp%252525253B_trksid%252525253Dp3984
I wait till he has free shipping, sometimes you can get them at the same price and the shipping is free.
Check around as the last batch I bought will last me a while and I have not searched for the price of this stuff in a while.
But I love what you can do with it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One of our members did an excellent tutorial on building mountains and tunnels using screening and plaster, it yielded excellent results and was very cheap to do. I'm drawing a blank on the thread right now, the member's name is NIMT.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> One of our members did an excellent tutorial on building mountains and tunnels using screening and plaster, it yielded excellent results and was very cheap to do. I'm drawing a blank on the thread right now, the member's name is NIMT.




Here?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Ed, that would be the one.


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks guys I am fixing to go take a pic so u can see what I mean by the foam..its actually a pad that goes on top of a mattress...so I will go get the pic now


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

heres what i am using with a closeup and my little pink foam mountains


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, That stuff is real squeeze soft and light. It should work though.

Plaster cloth should tie it together, but I guess a can of plaster would too.

Cheaper just going with a can of wall patch plaster from the store.
Then after you get it together latex paint is OK to paint with.
I would try to glue them together first then plaster, I guess white Elmer's glue would work let it sit overnight to dry. I never worked with that foam but I guess it will work.

I get the sampler jars at HD around $3.00 a jar, pick out any color strip you want.
I have in my stock about 15 different colors now and I save the sample strips in case I need the same color. For the RR they last a while unless your doing a large area then your better off getting a quart. 
Keep us posted.

Edit, 

One thing I just thought of is that foam will absorb a lot of water? 
I would use plaster cloth first to tie in the different layers, then plaster over the top after laying the cloth while it is still wet.


----------



## andrew10 (Jul 22, 2012)

ok thanks I will try it and see what happens


----------

